# A new '07 Lemond Zurich



## Bikemark1 (May 6, 2007)

This is my first "Road Bike" coming from a 1982 Trek touring configuration, and this one seems like a good intermidiary geometry between the two. I had test rode the Specialized Tarmac, and Trek Madone--- both were a bit too goosey for my likes. I should add that I'm 48 years young, a bit north of 180 pounds, and have been off my Trek touring bike for a few too many years. But boy, what a difference a full carbon frame makes from my old steel frame. Yikes, this baby moves, and responds, even with the less aggressive angles from the offerings of Trek and Specialized. Those were both great bikes, but a bit too aggresive for my old bones. 

The Lemond Zurich is extremely smooth on the straight aways and down hills. Hell, it's a bit aggressive for me in steering sensitivity coming from a very raked fork angle on my old bike. But I'm loving it. 

When I put a few bucks in the bank, I'll upgrade the wheels. The bike came with Bontrager Race wheels- very basic starters, but good for me today. I'll want to graduate to a better wheel, and am curious what people may suggest. Is moving up to a $500 price point enough, or for an upgrade, do I really need to go higher?


----------



## donbartow (Jun 15, 2007)

I raced the Bonti Race Lite wheels last year with good results. Unless you're racing or have other reasons, the Race wheels are pretty good for training and everyday riding. I still use the Bontis on my all steel Buenos Aires for training and long rides.

If you're serious about an upgrade, check out Rol wheels. Great value, comparable to Ksyrium and my next wheelset. rolwheels.com


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Bikemark1 said:


> This is my first "Road Bike" coming from a 1982 Trek touring configuration, and this one seems like a good intermidiary geometry between the two. I had test rode the Specialized Tarmac, and Trek Madone--- both were a bit too goosey for my likes. I should add that I'm 48 years young, a bit north of 180 pounds, and have been off my Trek touring bike for a few too many years. But boy, what a difference a full carbon frame makes from my old steel frame. Yikes, this baby moves, and responds, even with the less aggressive angles from the offerings of Trek and Specialized. Those were both great bikes, but a bit too aggresive for my old bones.
> 
> The Lemond Zurich is extremely smooth on the straight aways and down hills. Hell, it's a bit aggressive for me in steering sensitivity coming from a very raked fork angle on my old bike. But I'm loving it.
> 
> When I put a few bucks in the bank, I'll upgrade the wheels. The bike came with Bontrager Race wheels- very basic starters, but good for me today. I'll want to graduate to a better wheel, and am curious what people may suggest. Is moving up to a $500 price point enough, or for an upgrade, do I really need to go higher?


$300 for a rear bontrager race lite rim. SO you're probably already at that price point.

The bontrager rims are pretty light to begin with. Look up the weight of the rims on their website.


----------

